# Screwed!



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That is all. :cryin:

BTW how would you fix this well enough for the 20 mile ride home?

I double wrapped the new tube with a dollar bill and only inflated the tire to 65psi.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'd do as you indicated. Remove the teeney weeney object, boot the tire, and pray.


----------



## Hanks (Sep 30, 2011)

*What's the Problem?*

Install the new tube you carry, patch the inside of the tire, inflate to min get-you-there pressure, ride home. 

Hank 

Oh, you don't carry a new tube?

How the heck did that happen that way?


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

I use those white tyvek envelopes you get in the mail sometimes, or run to the post office and pick one up, cut into strips however long you think, mine are about 3 in wide and 10 long, leave a couple in your saddle bag, best/ cheapest boot I have seen work.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*MB1's loose screw found!*

I always thought the loose screw was on the saddle.....


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow! Road construction? I am surprised the tire held for 20 miles back home.


----------



## mtbfan26 (Aug 10, 2009)

WTH?!? That's the meanest looking screw in a tire I've ever seen.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MerlinDS said:


> I use those white tyvek envelopes you get in the mail sometimes, or run to the post office and pick one up, cut into strips however long you think, mine are about 3 in wide and 10 long, leave a couple in your saddle bag, best/ cheapest boot I have seen work.


That's a darn good idea, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I put one through the tire and rim once, but I can't figure out how you achieved that angle. When I put the screw through the rim, it was an old Open 4CD and it was exactly between spoke holes and the wheel stayed true. I rode it until the movers crushed it a few years later. 

I have two 3"X1" pieces of adhesive patch in my saddle bag. It's designed to patch holes in radiological containments and it's basically the same stuff that Park uses for their stick on patches except way stickier.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Now that's a studded tire. You should be ready for any amount of snow and ice.

I don't understand how the screw got into your tire with the pointy end facing out?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

MerlinDS said:


> I use those white tyvek envelopes you get in the mail sometimes, or run to the post office and pick one up, cut into strips however long you think, mine are about 3 in wide and 10 long, leave a couple in your saddle bag, best/ cheapest boot I have seen work.


Race numbers. Whoda thunk there was a use for used ones!? (aside from having a jacket made from em that is)

M


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

MShaw said:


> Race numbers. Whoda thunk there was a use for used ones!? (aside from having a jacket made from em that is)
> 
> M


Genius, those things are tough.


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW you got screwed! Not the good kind 

I used a piece from the old tube to cover a slice in a tire. It was about 1 inch long along the side wall. Pumped it till the tire was firm and rode 6 miles home. Cut about 3 inches of tube and sliced it, wrapped it around the new tube. Worked long enough to me home. That was about 25 years ago. never thought about using a dollar bill or anything. It did have a little bump to the ride but not bad.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah. Pointy part out?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Maybe the head was sheared off somehow and it was sharp on both ends?

I've never tried it but heard a folded dollar bill works well.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

That's because they r made out of tyvek. . Nice


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I usually boot big tire cuts with a dollar bill but think you would need to boot that with a $20.


----------



## apatron (Aug 6, 2010)

*nothing a little duct tape can't handle!*

Duct tape and a new tube. Good to go:thumbsup:


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Where I live, one of the curious consequences of the economic recession is fewer flats.

Why? There was a mad pace of home construction, and commercial building, too, running up to the burst of the bubble. Construction crews had nails and screws spilling out the backs of their pickups. The edges of the roadways and especially the bike lanes became repositories for all sorts of pointy things.

Now, there is no construction — zero. The streets are mostly clean of that kind of tire-killing debris.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*dang*

Dang. Did it scratch up your brake and brake bridge?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

when that happened to me i did the same thing: $1 and a new tube. i have also used a luna bar wrapper for my wifes flat.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Dang. Did it scratch up your brake and brake bridge?


You know it! :cryin:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

coulda been worse, you coulda been walking and it coulda been stuck in your FOOT...or worse yet, your darlin' wife's foot!


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Wow! That's quite the nasty puncture. 

I carry a small tire boot cut from an old tire and a piece of Tyvek just in case.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

I like to leave an extra cut pieces of velox inside rim to pull out and use for a boot. not super tacky glue on boot but tacky enough and tough. and it wont fall out of seatpack


----------



## vw_steggie (Mar 27, 2007)

That happened to me once on my downhill mountain bike at a somewhat local ski resort. I just filled the tire up with leaves and rode the approx 4 miles back to the car. Glad most of the ride was downhill.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

NooB Question here ......

What do you guys mean by "boot"?


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

boot = large patch


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

vw_steggie said:


> That happened to me once on my downhill mountain bike at a somewhat local ski resort. I just filled the tire up with leaves and rode the approx 4 miles back to the car. Glad most of the ride was downhill.


I had a huge glass cut in a tire on a commute home once. Not only didn't I have anything good enough for a boot (which is unusual for me), but my pump was missing from my pack that day. I managed to stuff the tire with some clothes I had with me and limp the 5 miles home. It's always the day you are unprepared that sh*t happens.

I have used everything from Tyvek to Clliff bar wrappers to a dollar bill for an emergency boot over the years. Otherwise I usually have a Park Tool adhesive boot in my saddle bag.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

logbiter said:


> boot = large patch


= large patch on inside of TIRE so the tube will not bulge through.


----------



## RickB. (May 4, 2009)

Yikes! I picked up one of those screws the other night. Caught my fender, broke it at the brake bridge, then locked the wheel at the brake bridge, scared the bejeezus outta me! I put a tube patch on the inside of the tire, replaced the tube, removed the fender, rode home......


----------

